# Katzkin Leather Upholstery Interior Kit for your Cruze at CARiD



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Whoa.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice, but around $2100 for a Cruze Eco. Also, wasn't able to find any installers in Canada.


----------

